# New to Old Celica



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Well I sold this










and bought this










New project to keep me busy for a while


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Loos nice mate


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice one! I love the Four!!

My mate might be selling his soon and im really tempted.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

like them both a lot


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice mate


----------



## DaveZT260 (Jul 27, 2012)

Always loved that shape Celica.

Looks spot on...


----------



## MikeyD (Jan 4, 2013)

Love those Celica's - if I was in charge they'd still be making them 

Looks like a lovely car


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Happy memories.

'Daddy' had one of these as a company car when i were a lad., and i LOVED that car.

Timeless shape thats gotten better with age IMO......

Enjoy your new ride.


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Been hard at it with the GT4 and now up to show standard :thumb:

Hope you like it, great success at first show


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice motor...and congrats on the success


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Congrats mate! Not surprised looking at it! I prefer that model to the one you had


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

good choice gen6 ftw,miss mine so much!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Still love the GT4 but I can't believe you sold a Gen 7 GT in red. I've been looking for a good one for ages!


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

Very nice love the GT4'S :thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

thats the best shape celica toyota made. have no idea why they didnt put a decent engine in the last one, they did the same with the mr2 of that era :S


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

jayz_son said:


> thats the best shape celica toyota made. have no idea why they didnt put a decent engine in the last one, they did the same with the mr2 of that era :S


Toyota should have put an engine in the rear of the 7th gen celica and called it the MR2. The last mr2 was a wan*ers car compared to the great sw20 mr2 turbo.


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> Still love the GT4 but I can't believe you sold a Gen 7 GT in red. I've been looking for a good one for ages!


I had my day with it, but loved it all the same. Very easy to sell had people all over the country looking it, but it was mint :thumb:

thanks for the comments :thumb:


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

we need some transformation pics


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice car and congratulations... always loved these since I first saw one. :thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Great car and work buddy!


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

love both, but I know the GT4 is another level... wow


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

mercboy said:


> we need some transformation pics


This what your after


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

As she is now


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

not a fan from the wrc stickers, but very very nice gt4!


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

subarufreak said:


> not a fan from the wrc stickers, but very very nice gt4!


cheers, WRC decals have been removed, as in last pic :thumb:
but she is the WRC edition


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

My new sponsor


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

nice celica man it puts mine to shame


----------



## xyoshi254x (Oct 15, 2014)

I've never really been a fan of this shape celica....UNTIL NOW! Great job, looks amazing !


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

stunning


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Needed to update this. Car has come along way from the first pic. How she sits now


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you rallying the car now ??


----------



## mantis147 (Feb 12, 2009)

I sold my four a couple of years ago, wish I never now!! 😔


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

LOVE this.

My Dad had this model, and the generation before that too as company cars. I've spent many an hour in the passenger seat of a GT-Four 

And yours is looking epic ! (So much nicer in White than the Red my old chap had).

The engine bay on yours is immense. Really-really cool. One of the best engine bays ive seen in a while. Theres some love, attention, ££££££ and sweat gone into that.

Thanks for the updated pics........


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks fantastic, great work fella, it's a car I think Toyota should rekindle :car:


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, has been a labour of love


----------

